# Analogwertverarbeitung 0-1VDC mit LOGO



## MECHA07 (1 März 2010)

Hallo Freunde aus dem SPS- Forum, 

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Analogwertverarbeitung meiner LOGO. 
Die LOGO soll mir die relative Feuchtigkeit im Raum verarbeiten und den Wert am TD darstellen. 
Als Feuchtesensor hab ich den hier von RS bestellt:
http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4637404
Datenblatt ist ja auf der Seite zu finden ;-)

Leider gibt der nur ein Signal von 0-1V aus. Ich habe gerade ein Testprogramm geschrieben, mit einem Verstärker, der mit den Wert um das 10-fache verstärken soll. Außerdem habe ich einen Analog- Schwellwertschalter eingebaut, der bei einer bestimmten Luftfeuchte einen Ausgang schalten soll. Am TD soll der aktuelle Feuchtigkeitswert angezeigt werden. 
Angeschlossen sind die PINs 3 an -, 5 an + und der PIN 7 geht in den AI8 der LOGO.
Nur leider bekomme ich am TD überhaupt keinen Wert angezeigt. 
Dort steht lediglich 0.000 (hab 3 Nachkommastellen eingestellt, da der Sensor eine Auflösung von 0.124%rh hat).

Habe ich einen Fehler gemacht oder kann man 0-1V nicht einlesen?

Falls etwas unklar sein sollte, fragt einfach nach.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

mfg

Christian


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

an welches + geht die 5? ...24V?


----------



## MECHA07 (1 März 2010)

Oh, entschuldigung, hab ich vergessen...

die 5 geht an +5V, zwischen den 24VDC hab ich um 5VDC zu bekommen einen DC/DC Wandler geschaltet, hab auch schon alles durchgemessen, kommen überall die richtigen Werte raus.
Ich hab hier auch noch so eine Wetterstation, die gleichzeitig Feuchtigkeit anzeigt. Der Wert liegt aktuell bei 29%rh. Der Feuchtesensor (zwischen PIN 7+ und PIN 3- gemessen) gibt eine Spannung von 0,287VDC aus.


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

die bezugsmasse ist die selbe?
benutzt du AI1 oder AI2 im programm?

(ich sag mal, die 10bit-auflösung ist zwar nicht dolle, aber es sollte zumindest was zu sehen sein...)


----------



## MECHA07 (1 März 2010)

Bezugsmasse ist die selbe (PIN 3) oder was meinst du?

ich benutze AI2 und habe PIN 7+ auf I8 geklemmt​


----------



## knabi (1 März 2010)

Ich glaube, Dein Fehler liegt hier:


MECHA07 schrieb:


> PIN 7 geht in den AI8 der LOGO.


 
An welchen Anschluß der LOGO! hast Du den Draht geklemmt? Welche LOGO! ?
Normalerweise klemmst Du einen analogen Wert an den I7 (entspricht AI1).
Du hast wahrscheinlich an I8 geklemmt. Der heißt aber im Programm AI2 und nicht AI8.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

holger, sieht nicht so aus, ich glaub, er weiß im wesentlichen was er tut... 

kannst du versuchsweise auf I7 also AI1 umklemmen?


----------



## MECHA07 (1 März 2010)

@ holger: ja, den fehler hab ich am anfang gemacht, habs dann aber auch rausgefunden und im Programm geändert. Ich benutze eine 0BA6.

@ vierlagig: hab umgeklemmt, passiert aber immer noch nichts.
liegt es vielleicht dadran, dass PIN 7 (+) an I7 geht? Bei 2 Draht- Technik ist ja normalerweise - der geschaltete?
Falls es vertauscht wäre, müsste ja eigentlich ein negativer Wert rauskommen, habe allerdings schon im Programm mal alle Werte negativ gemacht, hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert 
Da der Sensor eine Auflösung von 0.124% hat, habe ich folgende rechnung aufgestellt: 
100%/0.124%= 806,45
da 0-1V habe ich diesen Wert x10 genommen und am Verstärker eine Verstärkung von 8,06 eingestellt. 
Ist das so richtig?

Den Meldetext habe ich auf X1 gelegt, da er gemeckert hat wegen fehlendem Ausgang und ich TD nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## knabi (1 März 2010)

Uuups, Überschneidung .

Nachfrage: Welche LOGO!-Version? Es muß eine 12/24er DC-Variante sein - nur die kann direkte Analogwerteingabe.
Kannst Du denn mit einem Multimeter eine Spannung zwischen I8 und M messen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MECHA07 (1 März 2010)

Ich benutze einer 0BA6- LOGO 12/24RC.
Zwischen I7/I8 und M keine Spannung, zwischen PIN 7 (+) vom Sensor und PIN 3 (-) vom Sensor liegen 0,287 VDC an.


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

MECHA07 schrieb:


> Ich benutze einer 0BA6- LOGO 12/24RC.
> Zwischen I7/I8 und M keine Spannung, zwischen PIN 7 (+) vom Sensor und PIN 3 (-) vom Sensor liegen 0,287 VDC an.



und zwischen PIN3 und M?

leitung ist in ordnung? verbindungen alle überprüft?


----------



## knabi (1 März 2010)

OK, dann kann der Eingang natürlich auch keinen Wert einlesen. Du hast doch aber geschrieben, daß die Bezugsmasse gleich ist? Dann muß doch Pin 3 des Gebers mit Anschluß M der Logo! verbunden sein (und beide mit der Masse der Versorgungsspannung?

Gruß

Holger

Edit: Wieder Überschneidung....


----------



## Walter (1 März 2010)

*Analogwertverarbeitung mit LOGO!*

Ein Bild sagt mehr als Worte. Ich würde das mal so  wie angehängte PDF verschalten.


Gruß Walter


----------



## MECHA07 (2 März 2010)

sry, hab die ganze zeit gewartet und mich gefragt warum keiner antwortet.
hab heut morgen erst gesehn, dass die seite ja zu ende war *ROFL*
@ vierlagig: PIN3 und M habe ich nicht verbunden, ich habe gedacht, dass es reicht wenn ich beim DC/DC Wandler PIN 3 beim 5V Ausgang auf M lege.

@ holger: wie bei vierlagig, danke für den tipp! jetzt funktioniert es!

@ Walter: Vielen Dank für das Schaltbild!

@ all: Funktioniert jetzt prima, vielen Dank!


----------



## knabi (2 März 2010)

MECHA07 schrieb:


> sry, hab die ganze zeit gewartet und mich gefragt warum keiner antwortet.
> hab heut morgen erst gesehn, dass die seite ja zu ende war




Dagegen hilft zum Beispiel, das Thema zu abonnieren .... Aber hauptsache, alles funktioniert jetzt!

Wie sieht`s denn mit der Genauigkeit aus, ist das Ergebnis brauchbar?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Wie sieht`s denn mit der Genauigkeit aus, ist das Ergebnis brauchbar?



bei den 10bit?
und nur 1V?
also knapp 100 "stufen"?

ich sach mal: zum grob schätzen dürfte es reichen, aber MECHA07 wird seine erfahrungen sicher noch mitteilen


----------



## MECHA07 (2 März 2010)

zu den Ergebnissen: 

also er liefert eine "relativ" konstante Spannung wenn er ruhig gelagert ist.
sobald man ihn aber ein bisschen bewegt, steigt die spannung sprunghaft an, z.b. bei 25% rh vorher auf 50%rh nachher (zeigt zumindest das TD, wenn er dann wieder "ruhig" liegt erholt er sich aber schnell wieder).
Er springt von der Luftfeuchte her aber immer so im Bereich von 2-4%rh.
Für die Anwendung reichts, aber wenn man etwas genaueres braucht, dann sollte man schon zu etwas qualitativ hochwertigerem greifen denke ich.


----------



## MECHA07 (2 März 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich aber doch noch ne frage^^

wie kann ich es einstellen, dass die LOGO mir Nachkommastellen anzeigt.

Jetzige Situation ist --> ich messe 0,274VDC am Sensor. 
Die LOGO zeigt mir 27,0 %rh an (eher gesagt das TD).
Die LOGO springt immer zwischen den einzelnen %en hin und her.
Also von 27 zu 28, von 26 zu 24.

Kann man es einstellen, dass er mir die genauen Zahlen anzeigt? 
Also bei 0,274VDC am Sensor möchte ich am TD auch 27,4%rh angezeigt bekommen.
Geht das?


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

MECHA07 schrieb:


> Geht das?



nicht bei der schwachen auflösung


----------



## MECHA07 (2 März 2010)

ich hab ein weiteres Problem:
ich messe am Eingang von der LOGO 0,266 VDC
Angezeigt auf dem TD bekomme ich aber nur 23%rh.
Ich hab erst gedacht, das liegt an meiner Umrechnung auf einen Messbereich von 8060, hab umgestellt auf 10000, aber trotzdem zeigt er mir einen falschen Wert an.

@ vierlagig: warum kann ich das nicht anzeigen, wenn ich doch z.B. 0,266VDC messe?


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

MECHA07 schrieb:


> @ vierlagig: warum kann ich das nicht anzeigen, wenn ich doch z.B. 0,266VDC messe?



auflösung 10bit
macht bei 10V -> 1024 stufen ergo 0,00977V/stufe

also kannst du bei 0,266 entweder 0,263V oder 0,273V messen (hier eher nach unten gerundet...)

alles klar? alles klar!


----------



## MECHA07 (2 März 2010)

ok, aber es müsste doch eigentlich möglich sein, nur eine stelle nach dem komma anzuzeigen oder nicht?

ich hab leider immer noch nicht verstanden warum er mit dann 23% anzeigt wenn er eigentlich 26-27% anzeigen müsste


----------



## Oberchefe (2 März 2010)

> ok, aber es müsste doch eigentlich möglich sein, nur eine stelle nach dem komma anzuzeigen oder nicht?



Ich glaube Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert. Die schwache Auflösung der Logo in Verbindung mit der nur 10 prozentigen Ausnutzung dieser schwachen Auflösung macht sie nochmals um den Faktor 10 schlechter, Du bekommst es vielleicht gebacken daß die Logo 5 Kommastellen anzeigt, die minimale Schrittgröße zwischen zwei Werten bleibt dabei aber bei rund einem Prozent Deiner Luftfeuchtigkeit, dies sind aber Idealbedingungen, Toleranzen des Analogeingangs usw. noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt. Wenn Du schon am Basteln bist kannst Du vielleicht noch einen Operationsverstärker zwischen Sensor und Logo schalten um die Problematik mit der Auflösung etwas zu verbessern, aber eins darf man immer nict vergessen: mit Low-Cost kann man keine Super Ergebnisse erwarten.


----------



## MRT (2 März 2010)

Edit: Da war jemand schneller!


----------



## MECHA07 (4 März 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank für alle Antworten, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!!!


----------

